# Training my 4 month old - Housebreaking



## BeccaBaby (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey everyone. So we have a 4 month old German shepherd girl and we have been trying to train her outside. The problem is I will be out there from anywhere between 20 mins to an hour and she will not go. As soon as we get back inside she poops on the floor. I know they feel the ground and know where to go but we are really consistent with going out and it doesn't seem to be working. The few times she did go outside I rewarded her right away with a treat. Any tips?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you taking her outside immediately after she gets out of the crate?

More ideas in the following link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html

Plus great puppy ideas in Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Good luck!


----------



## BeccaBaby (Aug 12, 2013)

I feed her in the kitchen (not in a crate) and then immediately take her out once she's done eating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So when are you crate training?

Did you get to read why we almost all do it? Easier for us. Less clean up. The puppy learns faster. We don't get mad.....................

What is crate training (why put my puppy in a cage?)


----------



## Marthar5 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi I have two german shepherds female and male 4 months old. I got the female at 13 weeks old and toilet trained her since. I was lucky she is a winer; so everytime she would wine(cry) she would stand up and slap be with her front paw's especially for the morning times, I would take her outside straight away and she would do her thing, and that was about during the day was about midday, then 5:20pm in the avo, then about 1.00am in the morning then 3:15am, then about 8 -9 am in the morning, then midday and so forth. She did slip up now and again but now she's mastered her toileting. The male was much slower to learn; as I take care of him during the week for my daughter while she works and return him home on the weekends, but most of the time he lives with me. Thanks to my female puppy he has mastered toileting too. I feed them about 8-9am at breakfast time, 12pm for lunch and about 6pm for dinner - I cook them home made meals - and they are growing into well balanced faster growing focussed puppies, they are both very mischief obedient but so loving and puppy's. They both live in the house, never in a crate and the know enough words to know what I am saying when they are behaving and when they are not. I guess just being patient and rewarding with a pat at a younger age was encouraging enough for them to learn. I don't reward them with treats, most of the time it's just pats, hugs and kisses as I am always around them or they around me 24/7. They sleep at the bottom of my bed on the ground, we sleep with the doors open at night and keep the screen doors locked so the puppies don't go wondering off while we are sleeping, awesome on hot and humid nights. Just patience and perseverance payed off I guess.


----------

